# Sensores de presencia combinados



## francok (Jun 8, 2006)

Que onda, 
Soy un estudiante que esta haciendo un proyecto de una casa inteligente y he estado investigando sobre sensores por casualidad encontré este foro y he encontrado buena ideas sobretodo para implementar un PIR. También encontré que combinan  mucho el sensor infrarrojo con sensores ultrasónicos (una especie de radar que detecta a la persona dependiendo del cambio de frecuencia del cuarto).
Mis preguntas son me conviene combinar los dos sistemas para asegurar que hay una o mas personas en el cuarto o con el PIR  es mas que suficiente.
Si alguien conoce bien como usar un sensor de ultrasonido díganme por favor (nomás de curiosidad) porque todo lo que encontrado de información te dicen que usan un cristal para generar la señal pero no te explican bien realmente como funciona el sistema. 
 También que es mejor utilizar un PIR de mercado ya casi hecho y yo ponerle la lógica o comprar el sensor y el PIC y hacer yo todo?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 8, 2006)

En el mercado encontraras dos tipos
-
el de movimiento por infrarojos
-el de movimiento por infrarojos+ radar por microondas

el de ultrasonidos ya poco se utiliza para alarmas.

Mejor te lo compras no suelen ser demasiado caros depende de donde lo busques.
Tambien puedes comprar uno de esos que encienden la luz del jardin.
En http://www.glolab.com./freeinformación/información.html
esprican todo sobre ellos y hay un esquema y todo.

El que ademas lleva radar es un poco mas caro.

Recuerda que son motion detector o detectores de movimiento, si te quedas quito desapareces igualito al anuncio de aire acondicionado.


el tema de los ultrasonidos

1.- metodo

Basicamente hay un emisor que genera pulsos de 40khz estos viajan hasta tropezar con algo y se reflejan hasta llegar al microfono que mediante un cronometro miden el tiempo desde que el emisor envio la señal hasta que fue captada por el microfono.
Usado para medir distancias, para aparcar el coche, robots, medidores de distancia...

2.- metodo
Un generador de nota de 40khz que emite ultrasonidos todo el tiempo.
Un microfono que los capta y un voltimetro que mide la señal.
Quando pasa alguien como la señal rebota ya no llega la misma señal y por tanto varia la lectura en el voltimetro.

Utilizado como alarma dentro de los coches, al abrir la ventana el pitido se escapa y disminuye la presion sonora activando la alarma.


----------



## francok (Jun 9, 2006)

OK 	 
Gracias por lo de los sensores ultrasónicos.
Es como me lo imaginaba como efecto doppler  o el radar de los murciélagos.
Me dejaste con la duda el sensor PIR según yo detecta el cambio de temperatura de los cuerpos usando infrarrojos y el sensor de movimiento infrarrojo censa el movimiento el cual si tendría el problema de que si se quedan quietos se apaga pero el PIR no.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 9, 2006)

Infrarojos:

El sensor esta costituido por dos elementos sensores puestos en serie (como si fueran pilas). Se mide la diferencia entre ambos sensores.Los dos sensores miran hacia el mismo sitio, quando pasa una persona se illumina uno (da mas voltaje), despues los dos (mismo voltaje=0V) y finalmente la persona sale del campo de vision (El otro elemento da mas voltaje)

La señal se amplifica en AC de 1hz a 10hz (solo en alterna)y finalmente se dispara si la señal sobrepasa un humbral

Se utiliza este metodo porque es facil amplificar y distinguir la seañl de un cuerpo de la del viento, ruidos...

El sensor es totalmente pasivo, no emite nada y por tanto de bajo consumo.
Mira este link es realmente instructivo.

http://www.glolab.com./freeinformación/información.html 

Ultrasonidos:

Hay tres metodos:

Uno es emitiendo un pulso de 40khz y midiendo el tiempo en que tarda en llegar.

Un segundo metodo es por interferencia, se emite constantemente y se mide cuando la onda es contructiva o destructiva, leete libros de fisica (menos utilizado)

El volumetrico, se basa que un sonido en una habitacion resuena y tiene un volumen, pero si habres una puesta este se reduce drasticamente. Ideal para automoviles.


----------



## edo4ever123 (Jun 10, 2008)

pueden utilizar el sensor de IR


----------



## mauro_nacho (Mar 20, 2010)

alguien tiene el circuito para el sensor pir y el de ultrasonido? que seria mas eficaz por ultrasnido o por calor teniendo en cuenta tambien la dificultad del armado y diseño? saludos


----------



## ronaldhino (Jun 15, 2010)

hola una pregunta el sensor pir detecta movimiento o presencia por favor necesito que respondan mi pregunta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2010)

movimiento infra-rojo.

Saludos !


----------



## Gabaco (Jun 17, 2010)

hola. me pueden ayudar con el sensor pir, yo lo estoy usando para un proyecto pero no se si funciona o no. como puedo comprobar si detecta movimiento si necesidad de colocarlo al pic porque no se si es la programacion la que estoy haciendo mal o si conecto mal el sensor..tengo esa duda espero me puedan ayudar..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Te podemos ayudar , pero no adivinar !

Pone el circuito que estás utilizando.

Saludos !


----------



## Gabaco (Jun 21, 2010)

claro es verdad DOSMETROS lo que pasa es que soy nuevo aqui y pues coloque mi duda..bueno la cosa es asi: yo estoy haciendo un proyecto para prender las luces con el sensor de movimiento pir, el cual lo estoy manejando con un pic 16F84a y claro con una fuente de 5 vol. el problema que se me presenta es que le hago un programacion en lenguaje basic para comprobar el funcionamiento del sensor pero no sucede nada y no se si estoy programando mal o si el sensor esta malo no lo se..

Imagen del sensor






la programacion que le hice en lunguaje basis es para prender un led y esta fue la que le hice.

define OSC 4     'DIFINO EL OSCILADOR PARA UN CRSITAL DE 4MHZ

TRISA = %11111     'DIFENIMOS EL PUERTO A COMO ENTRADA
TRISB = %00000000   'DEFINIMOS EL PUERTO B COMO SALIDAS

symbol salida = portb.0 
symbol sensor = porta.0

 espera con 20      'espera en segundos de calibracion 
 Pir var byte        

  inicio:
     pause 1000*espera     'pausa  de calibracion

     if pir = 0 then      'si el sensor no detenta movimiento
     low salida                   'apaga el led
     else                         'de otra forma
     high salida            'si hay movimiento prende led
     endif                  'volvemos a if si se cumple
     pause 500               'hacemos una pausa 
     goto inicio
     end

si estoy haciendo algo mal espero que me puedan ayudar.. gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2010)

Te recomiendo bajarte el datasheet del pir y probarlo solo 

Saludos !


----------



## Gabaco (Jun 21, 2010)

yo tengo el datasheet pero no se como probarlo solo..se que es de colector abierto y necesita un resistencia en la salida pero no hace nada, mido voltaje no sale nada no se que otra cosa puedo hacer para comprobar su fncionamiento..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2010)

Digo yo . . .  deberìamos *rogarte* que nos digas que sensor es . . . o que vos subas el datasheet asì nos *permitís* ayudarte .

Saludos !


----------



## Gabaco (Jun 21, 2010)

aqui les dejo el datashett espero pueda ser util..y puedan ayudarme, este fue el datashett..es un sensor *PIR*
http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/Sensors/Proximity/SE-10.pdf


----------



## Diego Rodriguez Castaño (Nov 25, 2010)

Gabaco, no se si ya solucionaste tu problema, yo acabo de montarlo, consulta este link, http://itp.nyu.edu/physcomp/sensors/Reports/PIRMotionSensor, yo compare esta señal con un amplificador operacional en configuración de comparador de voltaje para activar una salida digital, si deseas podrias medir la salida y esta debe variar entre 3 y 5V, cuando detecta.

Quisiera saber que sensor puedo usar si deseao sensar presencia y no motion o como podria hacer algo similar al  PIR o en la programación para realizar esto.

Muchas gracias.


----------

